# Sony DSC H200 20MP 26x Zoom Bridge Camera



## Rasbora

Any opinions on the Sony DSC H200 20MP 26x Zoom Bridge Camera specifically for aquarium photography (or generally). Price is currently right at Argos:
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5599279.htm


----------



## EnderUK

The biggest problem with bridge cameras in that range, at least for me, was they are all AA battery operated. I started looking at the powershot, moved over to looking and bridge before biting the bullet and getting a DSLR. You might think about spending a bit more and getting a good point and shoot over the cheaper bridge cameras. Look at some of *alex08 *journals what he does with a point and shoot is amazing.


----------



## Rasbora

I've had vary variable results with point and shoots over the years. I get that a bridge camera is never going to be as good as a DSLR, but 99 quid is difficult to resist


----------

